# Ranking diffusers: The Best Flash Diffuser



## Green Li (Apr 27, 2009)

I see people (mostly novices) asking here and there about the diffusers. Which one is the best? 
I know the answer : there is no such thing. BUT! I did put a lot of thought in analyzing what people are looking for in a diffuser. Came up with a system to actually rank diffusers. The rating is subjective, so please read criterion definitions to understand how the final score is calculated and what it represents.
In short, I defined the "best" as "the most versatile". I could say the biggest is the best, or the lightest is the best, but that would be just another different ranking system, which also probably would make sense
So, here is my *The Best Flash Diffuser* list. It's not final. I'll add more.
Hope this will help some of the beginner photographers.
Any healthy criticism is welcome .


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice work.  I've been typing out the same basic message, time after time, for years.  

Currently, my most used flash accessory is the Demb Flip-it Pro, which was near the top of your list...mostly for the reasons you mentioned.  It's very versatile.  

I would also suggest you check out the Light Scoop and Super Scoop.


----------



## Green Li (Apr 29, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> Nice work.  I've been typing out the same basic message, time after time, for years.
> 
> Currently, my most used flash accessory is the Demb Flip-it Pro, which was near the top of your list...mostly for the reasons you mentioned.  It's very versatile.
> 
> I would also suggest you check out the Light Scoop and Super Scoop.



Thanks Big Mike! 

The "scoops" seem to be an interesting variation of DIY units. They should work just fine :thumbup:.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Apr 29, 2009)

Why have you left out what could be considered one of the most popular defuser of recent times. (Gary Fong Light Sphere)
Love it or hate it it probably out sells everything on your list.


----------



## Green Li (Apr 29, 2009)

SpeedTrap said:


> Why have you left out what could be considered one of the most popular defuser of recent times. (Gary Fong Light Sphere)
> Love it or hate it it probably out sells everything on your list.


As I mentioned, the list is not final. It's just something I could start with 
I think WhaleTail is close to Lightsphere, but looks more gimmicky to people. I'll add Lightsphere to the list when I get a chance. No worries


----------



## Overread (Apr 29, 2009)

just a question but I notice that the flash diffusers you have selected are all the sorts which can be used oncamera effectivly, rather than larger flash setups based around stands. However the lumiquest softbox III (that you list but have yet to review) was I thought a softbox aimed at the stand market - and thus too large to be used as an oncamera flash diffuser.


----------



## Green Li (Apr 29, 2009)

Overread said:


> just a question but I notice that the flash diffusers you have selected are all the sorts which can be used oncamera effectivly, rather than larger flash setups based around stands. However the lumiquest softbox III (that you list but have yet to review) was I thought a softbox aimed at the stand market - and thus too large to be used as an oncamera flash diffuser.


You're absolutely right. The Softbox III has a narrower range of applications. It IS more suitable to be used on a stand. That is why, being a great device, it has a lower rank (not as versatile as others).
I've been back and forth about including devices like SB-III, but decided to include them because they still can perform well even if used on camera. And many novices are confused and want to find a "perfect" solution.
May be, once I get more units, I'll create category specific lists.


----------



## AlexColeman (Apr 30, 2009)

I just bounce my 900s or through umbrellas.


----------

